# What color is my toy poodle puppy?



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Alright this is my newest girl shes 5 wks old i have no clue what her color is im familar with apricots reds phantoms and cream and partis but never have i seen this but the hair on her nose even though it looks black its tan underneath and all four feet are white and her chest the white goes all the way to her stomach


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Oh neat, she has colors like a Biewer Yorkie. I think in poodle colors she would be called a phantom with white mis-marks or a parti-phantom. What color are her parents? Ive actually never seen anyone with a parti-toy nor a phantom toy. I have this one photo of my computer off a phantom mini from a stock photo that I thought was just so cool but when I was looking for a phantom toy I couldn’t find a single breeder that produced them.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

It would be easier to see her pattern if the camera wasn't so close to her. I'm going to go with either a phantom (black and tam pattern) or sable abstract, though. 

At only five weeks, I'm hoping she is still with her mom and litter mates?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

TeamHellhound said:


> At only five weeks, I'm hoping she is still with her mom and litter mates?


I hope she’s with her mom and litter mates too. If not, be aware of hypoglycemia in tiny puppies and be prepared to recognize the symptoms and how to treat it immediately. Puppies this young and tiny can die quickly from hypoglycemia


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> It would be easier to see her pattern if the camera wasn't so close to her. I'm going to go with either a phantom (black and tam pattern) or sable abstract, though.
> 
> At only five weeks, I'm hoping she is still with her mom and litter mates?


Yes of course they arent ready to be away from mom just yet


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I hope she’s with her mom and litter mates too. If not, be aware of hypoglycemia in tiny puppies and be prepared to recognize the symptoms and how to treat it immediately. Puppies this young and tiny can die quickly from hypoglycemia


Thankyou i am the owner of her mother shes one of my litters. Yeah i wouldnt dare pull her from mom yet she is to young.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Your pup is a phantom with a white mismark


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> Oh neat, she has colors like a Biewer Yorkie. I think in poodle colors she would be called a phantom with white mis-marks or a parti-phantom. What color are her parents? Ive actually never seen anyone with a parti-toy nor a phantom toy. I have this one photo of my computer off a phantom mini from a stock photo that I thought was just so cool but when I was looking for a phantom toy I couldn’t find a single breeder that produced them.


Wow we have a white and red parti and a blue merle parti i didnt think they were that unheard of ive grown up around poodles my momma is a breeder and i learn all i know from her but im from and live in North carolina but my girl molly the mother is a cream with apricot ears and the father is black with a white spot on his chest.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Kittycub99 said:


> Wow we have a white and red parti and a blue merle parti i didnt think they were that unheard of


Blue merle is not a recognized color in poodles. The blue merle color was introduced by breeding with other breeds where merle naturally appears. So unfortunately, blue merle poodles aren’t purebred poodles. This is why they are not seen and not bred by reputable breeders. This color also comes with some major health issues so poodles with merle genes should never be bred.


----------

